# How to increase your broadband connection speed



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

Broadband internet users can significantly speed up downloads. As it turns out, Windows XP Professional (which this tweak requires, by the way) allocates only 20 percent of the available bandwidth to your internet connection. By opening gpedit.msc --->Computer Configuration ---> Administrative Templates ---> Network---> QoS Packet Scheduler and setting the Limit Reservable Bandwidth setting to "enabled" and the limit to "0%," you can squeeze additional download speed from your connection. 

edit: gpedit.msc can be accesed by going to start--->run-->enter gpedit.msc---> click ok 

gpedit.msc =Group Policy Editor 

It is a tool exclusive to Microsoft Windows XP PRO


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

It's been proven in many places that this particular tweak is an absolute myth. The QOS Packet Scheduler does reserve 20%, but that doesn't mean you will have 20% less bandwidth. It's just that if a QOS aware program needs the extra bandwidth it can use that 20%. Hope thats not too confusing. I will try and find a link that explains it better.


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

I just received this along with a bunch of others so posted here.So it is a myth huh ?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

It definately is.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Heres a link that explains it better: http://www.tweakxp.com/idealbb/view.asp?topicID=633

For more tweaks I'd suggest http://www.tweakxp.com


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

while the qos thing is a myth, it also serves most people no good to leave it tunning.

my opinion is to disable or set to manual the service, and at least get some extra boot speed.

this is much preferred over setting a running services value to 0, even if the tweak were valid


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

A good point Perris, I've had QOS installed and uninstalled many times. I haven't yet noticed the difference at all. So I doubt I have any 'QOS aware' programs. Currently I have it uninstalled, I haven't noticed a slight performance increase, but I'm sure it's there.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

* How to increase your broadband connection speed*

Get real big Hard drive and download the internet will help speed up page loads. Must update alot so your stay very busy but when you see this page you can take a break. Just come back and start your updating asap because it changes faster then you want it to.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

hewee, thankyou for your *cough* helpful *cough* suggestion. Just how big do you think that harddrive would need to be?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

AtreideS,

He hee I don't know but you may not have room for a drive that big.
Opps two drives that big. After all that your want a back up drive.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

You would probly need to make new new word;D It would be thousands of terabytes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by websurfer_70:_
> *You would probly need to make new new word;D It would be thousands of terabytes. *


Yea and you can see that "640K is not enough for anybody."


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

That's true

Here you go bassetman - http://www.surecool.com/runbox.htm

EDIT: ^Oops wrong thread, LOL!!!


----------

